# Business Card Design



## BenG (Apr 29, 2016)

Recently, I was looking to redo my business card and just wanted some quick input! I want a pretty minimalist design and am trying to decide what's absolutely necessary.

So far, I have *Name, Website, and Logo*. Should I also have...

1) Title? (Composer, Film&Media Composer)
2) Phone Number?
3) Email?
4) Address
5) Other?

Keep in mind, I'm trying to keep this as minimal as possible! Other ideas like combining info (Website vs. Name and Website) or using the back of the card are all appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

Ben


----------



## TimCox (Apr 29, 2016)

My card has my name, title, email, a QR code that sends them to my soundcloud, and my number under that. The back has various links and a list of what I do:


----------



## BenG (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, Tim!

I actually have a similar color scheme to your cards and really like what you have there. From what I can see, the back should be useful for additional info and front can be really barebones. 

This would help keep things simple and still display all of the information perfectly. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 29, 2016)

Shouldn't need your address on there. Just name, a handy contact email and/or phone and your website.

And make it look different from the others, if possible. I've got a few jobs/contacts purely from my fancy sci-fi business card!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 29, 2016)

wilx said:


> Shouldn't need your address on there. Just name, a handy contact email and/or phone and your website.
> 
> And make it look different from the others, if possible. I've got a few jobs/contacts purely from my fancy sci-fi business card!


Wow! Very cool indeed!


----------



## TimCox (Apr 29, 2016)

wilx said:


> Shouldn't need your address on there. Just name, a handy contact email and/or phone and your website.
> 
> And make it look different from the others, if possible. I've got a few jobs/contacts purely from my fancy sci-fi business card!


 Wow! I love that card, very creative!


----------



## BenG (Apr 29, 2016)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Apr 29, 2016)

TimCox said:


>



That black outline, the font, and the layout make it look a bit like a death notice in a German newspaper.




wilx said:


>



What kind of business card is that? I can't even read your phone number!!



 (kidding aside, the design is awesome)


----------



## TimCox (May 9, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> That black outline, the font, and the layout make it look a bit like a death notice in a German newspaper.


Well I'm not dead so that's good. The black outline is just for the proof and not on the physical card


----------



## josefsnabb (May 10, 2016)

I like how clean it looks like. Two things comes to my mind.

First, it would be nice to have anything on card that makes you associate to music, like musical notes, faded piano keys, G-clef, any instrument, sound meters etc.

Secondly, to make it even more minimalistic and more appealing, I would have chosen Icons for the different social media pages instead of the URL-adress. Like:
[Facebook Icon] timcoxcomposer
[soundcloud Icon] TRC_composer
and so on.

Because people raraly (I think) write the complete adress, they first reach the site (through Favorite Tabs, or through apps on the phone/pad) and then make searches on the page.






Edit. A third thing. Why does so few not have a small avatar image of yourself on the card? People often have better photographic memory then a name, so it will be easier for them to recognise you as a person to the card, when scrambling through a bounch of cards, if you have met face to face.


----------



## passsacaglia (May 10, 2016)

As an old fan, I just have to:


----------



## BenG (May 14, 2016)

Almost done....
Thanks for all of the info, guys!


----------



## SterlingArcher (May 15, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> As an old fan, I just have to:




Personally if i had a business card it might have some embellishments on it. Take this guy


----------



## higgs (May 15, 2016)

@wilx's cards are great! One job can pay for those cards and then some. They aren't cheap, but seriously who's going to throw away a card like that? Better still, who's not going to show that card off to a couple of people? I would. My cards are in dire need of updating. Perhaps it's time. Great thread!


----------

